# Get your Steve Blaker shirts here!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://skreened.com/ezrascloset/steve-blake-blaker

haha...sweet


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shouldn't we wait until the 8th at minimum before we buy these?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

$30 for a Blake shirt? Really?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

From the link:



> *About this design*
> 
> Steve Blake is a killer point guard. And he's a Laker. You do not cross him.


----------

